# Incra LS Positioner



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi 
may I ask what I can do with an Incra LS Positioner with only a Pro 11 Joinery fence. If I attach a set of MDF faces to it will they warp in time? Is the Wonder Fence the only solution here? A picture of my almost completed height adjustable router table is attached. 
Peteroo


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Neat looking setup Peter . Is there a scissor jack inside to raise the table up and down ? I wouldn't mind seeing more pictures , like the inside .


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I have a complete LS system with the regular fence (not the wonder fence). I think the LS positioner is a fantastic invention though it was invented by JoinTech. Anyway, I think an MDF fence would be fine. I'd just do it for now and if it doesn't perform, replace it with a hardwood one. You might want to put a T slot track in it for mounting stop blocks. The one disadvantage to that approach is you can't do fence mounted dust collection. Not a problem for me as I do under table collection and it works great. The wonder fence has a DC port if under table doesn't work for you (I didn't see a shroud on your router).

I would probably laminate the face of the MDF fence with a light colored formica or similar so I could make pencil marks to aid alignment of stop blocks.

The only accessories I use on my fence are shop made stop blocks. I dislike the Incra stop as it really is only useful on the left side of the fence. The "repeatable" positioning feature of the stop (and fence) isn't that useful and gets in the way of quickly setting the stop position, IMO.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

No reason MDF wouldn't work. Incra makes a regular fence extrusion in a few lengths, and I've used a long Incra extrusion as a direct substitute for either my Kreg band saw fence or miter gauge (can't recall which). Just means that both extrusions have slots at about the same height above the table. The nice thing about an aluminum extrusion is the flexibility of adding stops and such. But--with a little t-track or t-slots the same can be done in MDF. 

MDF may not be as durable as hardwood, but it's cheaper, more stable (until it gets wet), and easier to throw away. Plywood might be an option as well.

SWEET TABLE!! How big is that top? Might be bigger than our dining table!!

earl


----------



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Rick 
thank you. Yes there is a scissor jack under to raise and lower. The job isn't finished yet. There are no drawers in the carcass yet. My original wish was to have a sheet of Regupol rubber between the bench top and the height adjustable top. Unfortunately this fell through. However my workmanship of the h/a top was so poor I used grip mat between it and the bench top. Fortunately or not I don't know yet, there was a double void under the router plate, so I filled it with grip mat and small pieces of hard rubber in an attempt to cover vibration and noise. I will try to take a few pictures of the under table and carcass and email them tomorrow. If you have access to "The Woodworker and Woodturner" from the UK the November 2012 has a full pictorial of my green h/a bench which also is in my profile at Router Forums. 
Have you had a go at building a h/a workbench? I wrote an article for" The Router" magazine from UK when it was still being published back 18 years ago. In it I challenged the readers to apply the principles to make one to suit the work they do and their specific physical sizes. If your interested I send the specific edition in case a library nearby has a coppy. 
regards
Peteroo


----------



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

HI Earl
thankyou for the advice and thumbs up. The bench top width is about 700mm or the same width of the Incra wonder fence and about 1.7Metres or about 5ft 6in long. As I wrote in my article in "The Router" magazine about 18 years ago, the size of the height adjustable table is up to the user and the work they do and the size their arms etc. are. If you're interested I will try to dig out the exact edition in my reply to Rick, above, tomorrow. The use of the other end of the table top is not yet fixed. Perhaps it could be used for a horizontal router table or another router plate or both or even woodcarving. When on a project I generally need to put parts of the project down and the bench top space will always come in handy. 
regards
Peteroo


----------



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Phil
Thankyou for the advice. I haven't built a sound proofed enclosure for the router yet. Initial connection to my Festo shop vac via the triton routers above base shroud was not perfect, which is what I am aiming for. The Incra clean sweep ring set will definetly be installed as soon as possible. I am hoping to build the shroud around the router with mdf and sound absorbing polyester material about a quarter of an inch thickness lining it. However I don't have a volume dust extractor, only a shop vac. Will a shop vac work at the bottom of the shroud?
regards
Peteroo


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Peteroo said:


> Hi Phil
> Thankyou for the advice. I haven't built a sound proofed enclosure for the router yet. Initial connection to my Festo shop vac via the triton routers above base shroud was not perfect, which is what I am aiming for. The Incra clean sweep ring set will definetly be installed as soon as possible. I am hoping to build the shroud around the router with mdf and sound absorbing polyester material about a quarter of an inch thickness lining it. However I don't have a volume dust extractor, only a shop vac. Will a shop vac work at the bottom of the shroud?
> regards
> Peteroo


Sounds like you've got a good handle on your project. A shop vac will work OK however, I would recommend some sort of pre-separator like a Thien "cyclone" to catch most of the chips before the vac. I built 2 and they really do reduce the dust/chip load on your filters. Here's Phil Thien's page on it. It scales down nicely. I built one using a 5 gallon bucket and it works great in line with a small shop vac.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I only have the incra Original jig...

https://www.carbatec.com.au/routing-and-shaping/router-jigs/incra-jig-original

but have had no problem with MDF fences stored in an unlined, dirt floor shed.....


----------



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi James
thank you for the advice. I am challenged to make all my machines in my workshop completely dustless like the green workbench in my profile on this site which when it is used with a track saw , emits a few small chips only. The use of mdf in big enough size may allow a better removal of it.
regards
Peteroo


----------



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi again Rick
here hopefully are the two extra pictures of the under side of the bench. The lousey radial batten at the bottom of the sides will be beefed up if I make another bench to the size of the battens at the top of he carcase.
The magazine I mentioned, The Router", from the Guild of Master Craftsmen at Lewes ,Sussex England published how to make the benches made then in the July 2001 edition. The wheels I used in the green and the purple benches failed. In the latest purple bench I laminated two sheets of 18mm MDF for the bottom. The purple bench employed t-nuts which were welded to the steel plate seen in the photos.
regards
Peteroo


----------



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Earl
the edition of The Router Magazine was July 2001. It was published by The Guild of Master Craftsmen at Lewes, Sussex, England. If I build another one of these benches, in this style, it will be less than the 5foot one inch length of the purple bench.
regards
Peteroo


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Neat setup Peter . Thank you


----------

